# Gatorade Cola????



## Floridabottledude (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is a 10 ounce bottle of Gatorade in Cola flavor. It is from 1968. Anyone hear of this?? I think it is from the Royal Crown Cola company.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Jun 19, 2013)

It is sealed with original cap and contents. Back


----------



## Floridabottledude (Jun 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Jun 19, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## AlexD (Jun 19, 2013)

Cool! [8|]


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 19, 2013)

Sweet find. I dare you to drink it lol


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 19, 2013)

Around 1969 Royal Crown Cola produced a carbonated version of Gatorade. The two flavors were cola and citrus. As you can imagine this didn't last long.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 19, 2013)

An ad for Gatorade from one of our local Nehi bottlers in 1970.


----------



## Floridabottledude (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, Morb. I would not drink this if you triple dog dared me. Can you imagine if it had caught on! Could you see Michael Jordan taking a big swig of this stuff after dunking over someone?? Ha!


----------



## Floridabottledude (Jun 19, 2013)

I did find this on the internet


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 19, 2013)

And what do ya do w/ all your bottles when Gatorade Cola flops?


 Turn em' to Nehi's.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jun 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Floridabottledude
> 
> I did find this on the internet


 
 Cool I'd never seen a carrier.


----------



## RCO (Jun 20, 2013)

never seen the bottle before doubt it was even for sale up here , not sure how collectable the bottle be , anyone looking for something unusual might find it interesting . don't know of any collectors for modern gatorade bottles yet still too new to be collectable


----------



## Floridabottledude (Jun 21, 2013)

MMMMMM .....contains Sodium Cyclamate...which was banned a year after this bottle was produced. I looked up Cyclamate and besides Cancer and Tumors....may cause shriveling of the Testes! Glad I was born in 1972.


----------

